# Torsion axle problem



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don’t know how bad it really is, but that looks really bad. I hope I’m wrong though.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks bad, but chip it off with a hammer and post a couple more pics.


----------



## Clayton (Feb 24, 2018)

I just replaced my torsion axle a few weeks ago. That rust is bad, but not as bad mine was. 

I recommend you go ahead and replace, your boat will be happier. 

I bought mine through Ameratrail (my trailer manufacturer). I also live in Houston and shipping was only something like $50-60. Total axle with shipping was ~450 I think

Recommend you look at he parts website for Amertrail and see if you can find a match. They are also extremely nice on the phone.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

look and see if you have a trailer manufacture or repair facility in your area and just buy one from them. Honestly, hit that rust with a hammer and I bet you find it is not really that bad, I have seen much worse. Clean it up and put some cold galvanize spray on it and run it for another year or two. I replace mine about every 5 years. My trailer originally had a 2500lb axle on it, when I replaced it I put a 3500lb axle and upgraded my tires to load D rated for 80mph and it handles so much better.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That arm is solid steel, so is the shaft it's welded to. That circle that the rust is flaking off of in the last pic is the outer weld from the shaft to the arm. Typically rust isn't any deeper than the blister is high meaning if the rust is blistered up 1/8" then it likely goes 1/8" deep (below flush).

There's a lot of meat there and will likely be fine for a long time but there's no way to know for sure until you clean it. Get a face shield and a wire wheel on a grinder and get after it. You need to wear a face shield and safety glasses at a minimum because those little chips of rust and galv are going to be coming off at warp speed.

As @Steve_Mevers said once it's clean it likely wont look as bad as you think. Cold galv or coal tar epoxy and run it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good advice already. I'd add once you get the rust ground away, treat it with Ospho rust inhibitor before painting/sealing. It's really good stuff and not expensive. Comes in very handy around trailers and outboards and lasts forever. Will help seal the steel.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

http://www.mcclaintrailers.com/


----------

